# Snowmobile lift conversion to bike lift



## thriller007 (Oct 30, 2021)

As my garage is small and I don’t have room to store a real bike lift I decided to buy a snowmobile lift that I can hang off the wall and then convert it into a mediocre bike lift.


----------

